# Rides for Riley Benefit Car Show



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys I got invited to this via facebook was wondering if anyone else would be interested in coming out and raise some money for a good reason. 
Where: Lucas Oil Raceway

When: 10am to 5pm

Itinerary: Registration 10-12
Judging: 12-3
Awards will be handed out at 5

Cost:
Car Show Enterance: $10
Spectator: $5
Almost all the money is going to childerns hospital 
There will be Test and Tune drag racing as well as a live DJ and stero contest


----------



## Henry (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guyz i got also invited to this via facebook was wondering if someone would be like in coming out and some money for nice reason.
LOcation:lucus oil raceway
Time:9am to 3 pm
Intinerary:Regtration 10-12
Judging;12-4
Cost Car show entrance 9$


----------

